
Companies Sell the Blood of Recovered Coronavirus Patients for Exorbitant Prices - koolba
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/01/world/coronavirus-news.html
======
downshun
Hyperlinks in news articles give an air of authority to the stories.

I started following down the links in the story only to find NYT articles.

Does the wiki game [0] also have a NYT analog?

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wiki_Game](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wiki_Game)

